# Fungus or injury?



## RedBellyBitches (Dec 19, 2007)

This little red belly i got, recently got this scrape on him or some type of film on his side maybe like a fungus? I do have sharp rocks and stuff so i was thinking it was a scrape but i'm not sure because it isnt really healing. Here is a pic


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

maroxy for fungus. that may also need an antibiotic such as maracyn 2. not much more to say without water params being posted.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks more like a heater burn than a scrape based on what I see. If it is fuzzy it is a fungus...if it is just white, it is dead tissue. Regardless, I'd treat for fungus and an antibiotic since it doesn't appear to be healing and is prone to infection by either. A little aquarium salt in the water (1tbsp to 5 gallons) will be quite helpful as well unless you have live plants.


----------

